# CPT for Interspinous Ligament  Injection



## MSCPCNG (Jun 6, 2013)

I am hoping someone can advise if I have the correct CPT code for an "L4-5 interspinous injection of marcaine and steroid (possibly Depomedrol),with fluoroscopically guidance."
I am thinking CPT 20550 inj, single ligament, therapeutic., with 77003 and the J code for the medicine.  
This will be given at an ASC. The diagnosis is for "kissing spine"/"Baastrup's", 721.5.  Any guidance would be appreciated.  Thank you.


----------

